

An Egyptian relic has mysteriously started MOVING in a museum - givan
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4980146/I-sphinx-I-saw-it-moving.html

======
lnsignificant
Other than someone actually turning the statue, how else could this be
happening?

~~~
DamnYuppie
After watching the time elapse video it is only turning when the museum is
open and people are moving about. At night it doesn't move at all. So most
likely it is some form of vibration.

The reasoning that "it has been there for decades and hasn't turned before"
doesn't really hold water for me. Anyone who has owned a home know buildings
shift and settle all the time as well as mounts, shelves, and everything else
losing a bit of structural integrity over time. It only takes a screw or two
to get a wee bit loose. At least that is my simpleton view of it.

~~~
gus_massa
(I still don't discard the joke hypothesis.)

It's a stone statue over a glass shelf, so the friction coefficient is
probably low and it's possible that the vibrations make it turn around.

Perhaps before the shelf was inclined a few millimeters to the other side, so
it didn't turn.

Perhaps it was formerly in a wood shelf, with more irregularities and a bigger
friction coefficient.

Perhaps there was no camera, so when someone found that it was looking to the
other side, they just assumed than someone else had moved it.

